
Facebook's Onavo Protect Shares User Behavior with Facebook - searchencrypt
https://choosetoencrypt.com/privacy/facebooks-onavo-protect-vpn-collects-data-even-turned-off/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16530002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16530002).

------
merciero
If this is free, you are the product being sold :)

